# Targeting Flounder.



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying to catch some Flounder around the Bob Sikes and I'm not sure how to go about it. I have two lite weight set ups I plan on using but I'm not to sure on how to rig them. Also, what is the best bait to use? Has anyone had any success using Berkley Gulps? Or is live bait the best?


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Live bull minnows is really the best bait but they will eat alot of baits and live shrimp. I would imagine the gulps would work, just drag 'em slowly on the bottom. If you use live bait, put an egg sinker above a swivel and leader so you have the slip lead. Use a pretty small hook and you should be good.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

bass assassin 4" rootbeer grubs on a pompano jighead. (I mold the jigheads w/ owners) dont thread the grubs on, just hook it through

the tip. this gives it much more action. dont be afraid to bring it off the bottom, lots of movement drives em crazy...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

DOA glow shrimp. Work it *real slow* on the bottom.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Cut a strip of white belly meat off a mullet or better yet a flounder and hook it on your gulp jig set up, or on a plain jig. It'll work, I promise.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dangit Tiderider I've scratched my screen trying to kill that pesky bug....


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL, It is an irritatin little bugger isn't it! I did a double take on it the first time I saw it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree with this very much, i like to use a decent size hook though, #1 or #1/0 owner ssw 

and remember, flounder are ambush predators... good current is critical, try jigging jerkbaits and gulps around pilings and seawalls... and if you have a spare rod, drop a live 6" mullet on a carolina rig and let him sit. if there's a doormat in the area, he's bound to eat it, hope this helps.


----------

